# Local Snow Reports



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Have they closed Vail Pass???? Any predictions based on what you're seeing?? Keep us Posted Steve....i'm gonna try to Charge up to Vail tomorrow AM.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

As of this morning the pass wasn't too bad, Summit County is getting much less snow than Vail Valley. It is open as of right now and the snow is dumping. Hard to get work done when I am looking at the front runs of Vail and can hardly see anything  

www.cotrip.org : is a great place to look for road conditions and closures. If it continues like it has been there might be a good chance they will close Vail Pass. I will keep you posted and safe travels. SteveZ


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

About 8 inches as of noon Tuesday up near Sunligh outside of Glenwood Springs.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

The Beav cancelled World Cup practrice runs around lunch today...1.5 ft of snow at the top of Birds of Prey...too much to side slip.
Still dumpin and the jet steam is pushing it right at us.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Ok. Vail is reporting now 14" of new snow fall in the past 24 hour..... and I believe it. It has been snowing all freaking day and, as endomass put it, the jet stream is pointing a huge storm right through the valley here. 

Erdvm: Vail pass is open as of right now. The only closure at this point is e/b I-70 near Idaho Springs from an accident earlier, they are re-routing through the town.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm also skeptical of snow reports and use multiple sites to try to get the real deal. Check out http://www.snowforecast.com/

I also look at:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=bou&product=lsr&issuedby=BOU

This is for the frontrange but the Nat. Weather Service out of Grand Junction has a Local Storm Reports page as well that extends to the divide.


----------

